# Vergleich zweier Grafikkarten



## thomson1308 (30. Juli 2010)

Hi,
kann mir jemand sagen welcher der beiden Grafikkarten besser ist?
ATI Mobility Radeon X1400 oder die ATI 4350 PCI 1GB

Danke im Voraus


----------

